# Turtles



## snakeitup (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi guys,
Im after a bit of information so hopefully someone can help. My aunty wants to buy a couple of turtles for my cousins however she does not hold a license so the question is, is there any turtle species like short necks or similar that do not require a reptile license?
Cheers, James


----------



## snakeitup (Apr 9, 2007)

bump


----------



## dragon170 (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't need a licence for long necks and Murray River turtles in victoria. But hard to find the Murray river turtles for sale in Victoria


----------



## snakeitup (Apr 10, 2007)

does anyone have any long necks for sale? what do they usually sell for?


----------



## mimmy (Apr 10, 2007)

if you go to www.reptilesdownunder.com they have a classifieds section. I'm not sure if they have any for sale in VIC, but I have a feeling there is one. I've been looking for a turtle for myself! Good luck with it!


----------



## Ristof (Apr 12, 2007)

I picked up my four Murray Short Necks from Mt Gambier in SA


----------



## Forensick (Apr 12, 2007)

pet stores will sell you 10cm ones for around $120
and larger ones for about $80

can't get smaller than 10cm, so make sure you have something big enough


----------

